
Flaws in Wireless Mice and Keyboards Let Hackers Type on Your PC - jakobsbiz
http://www.wired.com/2016/02/flaws-in-wireless-mice-and-keyboards-let-hackers-type-on-your-pc/
======
froh42
Thanks wired! Your anti-adblock mechanism is my personal best friend as a
anti-procrastrination mechanism. Stop browsing around, back to work.

